

Fine Local Wine, or how one hacker helps another quit his job - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Fine%20Local%20Wine%20hits%20the%20App%20Store

======
pan69
Site crashes with and empty search query.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Thans for the note... I'll tell my buddy about the bug :)

